# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  INTEL D945GCLF Καινουργια Mini-ITX motherboard!!!

## PPZ

Με καινουργιο ATOM CPU της Intel, με καταναλωση κατω απο 2W  ::  Θα ειναι μια απο τις μητρικες που σιγουρα θα χρησημοποιησουμε και εμεις...

Τιμη ειναι γυρω στα 50 ευρω...





(ΠΑΝΩ-ΠΑΝΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΣ!!!  ::  ΚΟΙΤΑΞΤΕ ΠΟΣΟ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ)

----------


## papashark

> Τιμη ειναι γυρω στα 50 ευρω...


Που το είδες το 50€ ?

72.95€ + 13.50€ = 86.45€

Τα έχεις δει πουθενά και σε άλλο μαγαζί ?




> (ΠΑΝΩ-ΠΑΝΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΣ!!!  ΚΟΙΤΑΞΤΕ ΠΟΣΟ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ)


Σίγουρα είναι εκείνος ο επεξεραστής και όχι το από κάτω που πέρνει ποιο μεγάλη ψύκτρα με ανεμιστήρα ?

----------


## PPZ

ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ειναι ο επεξεργαστης  ::  

Απο κατω βλεπεις το chipset intel 945 με καρτα γραφικων GMA950, το οποιο το διαλεξανε για αγνωστους λογους (ετσι ολη η μητρικη καταναλωνει γυρω στα 20W (39W σε full load), ενω θα μπορουσανε να βαλουν π.χ. 945GM chipset για υλοποιησεις mobile.Ακομα καλυτερο θα ηταν ενα καινουργιο chipset Poulsbo, με καρτα γραφικων GMA500, η οποια εχει h.264 acceleration και αλλα καλουδια).

Τιμη πηρα απο εδω:

http://www.geizhals.eu/a338313.html

----------


## bedazzled

Το παράξενο στην πλατφόρμα Atom είναι ότι επέλεξαν τα 45nm για τον επεξεργαστή και 130nm για το chipset (Poulsbo), με αποτέλεσμα το chipset να θέλει ενεργή ψύξη, ενώ η CPU όχι.  :: 
Αναρωτιέμαι τι κάπνιζαν οι μηχανικοί...

----------


## mojiro

> Το παράξενο στην πλατφόρμα Atom είναι ότι επέλεξαν τα 45nm για τον επεξεργαστή και 130nm για το chipset (Poulsbo), με αποτέλεσμα το chipset να θέλει ενεργή ψύξη, ενώ η CPU όχι. 
> Αναρωτιέμαι τι κάπνιζαν οι μηχανικοί...


Από τη στιγμή που καίει 2watt η cpu, πως θες να ανεβάσει θερμοκρασία που απαιτεί ενεργή ψύξη; Αυτά τα 2watt ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος πρέπει να μετατραπούν σε αντίστοιχο ποσό θερμότητας.

Δεν είναι τα nm που απαιτούν ψύξη...

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Το παράξενο στην πλατφόρμα Atom είναι ότι επέλεξαν τα 45nm για τον επεξεργαστή και 130nm για το chipset (Poulsbo), με αποτέλεσμα το chipset να θέλει ενεργή ψύξη, ενώ η CPU όχι. 
> Αναρωτιέμαι τι κάπνιζαν οι μηχανικοί...
> 
> 
> Από τη στιγμή που καίει 2watt η cpu, πως θες να ανεβάσει θερμοκρασία που απαιτεί ενεργή ψύξη; Αυτά τα 2watt ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος πρέπει να μετατραπούν σε αντίστοιχο ποσό θερμότητας.
> 
> Δεν είναι τα nm που απαιτούν ψύξη...


Αχμ, άλλο πράγμα εννοούσα..
Γιατί να μην είναι και το chipset στα 45nm (65 έστω) και να μην απαιτεί ενεργή ψύξη;  :: 
Γιατί όπως και να το κάνεις, είναι παράλογο το CPU να είναι με παθητική και το chipset με ενεργή ψύξη.  ::  

ΥΓ: Δεν καίει 2 watt.

----------


## ggeorgan

Δὲν κάπνιζαν τίποτα ! Ὁ Andy Grove, ἐκ τῶν ἱδρυτῶν τὴς Intel, ἔχει ἐξηγήσει ὅτι στὸν χῶρό τους, μόνον οἱ παρανοϊκοὶ ἐπιβιώνουν. Σὲ λιγάκι θὰ βγάλουν καὶ τὸ ἄλλο μὲ ἐξ ὁλοκλήρου παθητικὴ ψύξη. Ὑπομονὴ, συμπτὼματα παρανοίας ἔχουν καὶ οἱ ἐξ ὁλοκλήρου ψυχικῶς ὑγιεῖς ἄνθρωποι πότε, πότε.

----------


## mojiro

> Γιατί να μην είναι και το chipset στα 45nm (65 έστω) και να μην απαιτεί ενεργή ψύξη;


Και 1 pm να γίνει όλη η cpu, δύναται να καταναλώνει δεκάδες Watt και να παράγει αρκετή θερμότητα που θα απαιτεί ενεργή ψύξη.

Την αρχή διατήρησης της ενεργείας και τις μετατροπές αυτής, τις γνωρίζεις; Εγώ δε τα θυμάμαι καλά, ωστόσο το ένα είδος ενέργειας όταν μετατρέπεται σε μία άλλη, έχει κάποια σχέση η οποία δεν επηρεάζεται άμεσα από τις διαστάσεις του... επεξεργαστή στη προκειμένη περίπτωση.

Μάλιστα πιο μικρός όγκος σημαίνει μικρότερες εσωτερικές αποστάσεις που συνεπάγεται συχνότερες συγκρούσεις των ηλεκτρονίων που σημαίνει αυτομάτως μεγαλύτερη θερμότητα, όπου με τη σειρά της προκαλεί μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση κ.ο.κ.

Συμφωνώ μόνο στο ότι είναι χαζό να έχει το δευτερεύον chip της motherboard, fun και να μην έχει η cpu, το οποίο και πάλι συμβάλει στο κόστος κατασκευής (μεγάλο nm = μικρό κόστος = μικρή αστοχία υλικών)

----------


## gadgetakias

Με αυτά τα boardάκια έχει γίνει χαμός.
Η 1η παρτίδα στην Ευρώπη εξαφανίστηκε σε 3 μέρες!

Τον επόμενο μήνα παραλαμβάνω κάποια κομμάτια και η λιανική τιμή τους θα είναι ~60 ευρώ (τελική μαζί με το ΦΠΑ)
Μόλις έρθουν και τα δουλέψω θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Γιατί να μην είναι και το chipset στα 45nm (65 έστω) και να μην απαιτεί ενεργή ψύξη; 
> 
> 
> Και 1 pm να γίνει όλη η cpu, δύναται να καταναλώνει δεκάδες Watt και να παράγει αρκετή θερμότητα που θα απαιτεί ενεργή ψύξη.
> 
> Την αρχή διατήρησης της ενεργείας και τις μετατροπές αυτής, τις γνωρίζεις; Εγώ δε τα θυμάμαι καλά, ωστόσο το ένα είδος ενέργειας όταν μετατρέπεται σε μία άλλη, έχει κάποια σχέση η οποία δεν επηρεάζεται άμεσα από τις διαστάσεις του... επεξεργαστή στη προκειμένη περίπτωση.
> 
> ...


Eγώ γιατι όμως έχω την εντύπωση (εμπειρικά μιλώντας) ότι όσο μικραίνουν περιορίζετε η αντίσταση του ρεύματος, μειώνετε η κατανάλωση και κατ' επακόλουθο και η θερμοκρασία ? Αλλωστε έτσι συμβαίνει με τους περισσότερους κεντρικούς επεξεργαστές, όσο ποιο λίγα τα nm, τόσο ποιο μικρή κατανάλωση και θερμοκρασία....

----------


## bedazzled

> Και 1 pm να γίνει όλη η cpu, δύναται να καταναλώνει δεκάδες Watt και να παράγει αρκετή θερμότητα που θα απαιτεί ενεργή ψύξη.


Σωστό, αλλά αν έχεις μικρό σχετικά αριθμό transistors + έξυπνη σχεδίαση (δηλαδή όχι κάτι τύπου π.χ. Prescott  :: ) + μικρή κλίμακα ολοκλήρωσης, δεν χρειάζεσαι ενεργή ψύξη..




> Την αρχή διατήρησης της ενεργείας και τις μετατροπές αυτής, τις γνωρίζεις;


Yeap.




> Συμφωνώ μόνο στο ότι είναι χαζό να έχει το δευτερεύον chip της motherboard, fun και να μην έχει η cpu, το οποίο και πάλι συμβάλει στο κόστος κατασκευής


Και μάλιστα το σύνηθες είναι το chipset να είναι μια γενιά πίσω στην λιθογραφία.
Παραδείγματα:
P35 (90nm) + Q6600 (65nm)
P45 (65nm) + Q9450 (45nm)
Ε όσο να' ναι το χάσμα 45nm - 130 nm είναι μεγάλο, 3 γενιές πίσω!  :: 

Φαίνεται και «οπτικά» η χαώδης διαφορά στο die size -> http://www.linuxdevices.com/files/misc/ ... c_atom.jpg




> (μεγάλο nm = μικρό κόστος = μικρή αστοχία υλικών)


Ισχύει από την άποψη ότι οι παλιές μέθοδοι λιθογραφίας είναι πιο δοκιμασμένες/ώριμες και κατά συνέπεια έχουν μεγαλύτερο yield («σοδειά»), ενώ οι νέες έχουν πολλά χαμένα wafers μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθεί η παραγωγή...

Τελικά μάλλον πρόκειται για ξεστοκάρισμα παλιάς 130nm τεχνολογίας, σε συνδυασμό με το ότι η 45nm έχει παιδικές ασθένειες ακόμη..

Αλλά θα βγάλουν ολοκληρωμένο SoC στο μέλλον:



> The Moorestown platform which is the successor of the Menlow Platform will be a system-on-a-chip design that uses half the power of a Silverthorne processor. The reduced power consumption will make the platform more desirable for use in smartphones and other mobile internet devices.


Σε συνδυασμό με τα 450mm wafers που ετοιμάζονται και προβλέψεις για 1 δις chips πωλήσεις τον χρόνο το 2011-2012, βλέπω να πηγαίνει πολύ καλά... η AMD δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνει όμως.  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> Με αυτά τα boardάκια έχει γίνει χαμός.
> Η 1η παρτίδα στην Ευρώπη εξαφανίστηκε σε 3 μέρες!
> 
> Τον επόμενο μήνα παραλαμβάνω κάποια κομμάτια και η λιανική τιμή τους θα είναι ~60 ευρώ (τελική μαζί με το ΦΠΑ)
> Μόλις έρθουν και τα δουλέψω θα ενημερώσω.


Δεν βγάζεις καμία λίστα προ-παραγγελίας...  ::   ::   ::  

Από ότι φαίνεται είναι καλή λύση για server μικρής κατανάλωσης, αλλά μια 2η pci, ή ύπαρξη μίας pci-express θα έδινε άλλον αέρα... (δεν νομίζω να έχει και 1Gbit ethernet αν θυμάμαι καλά).  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Eγώ γιατι όμως έχω την εντύπωση (εμπειρικά μιλώντας) ότι όσο μικραίνουν περιορίζετε η αντίσταση του ρεύματος, μειώνετε η κατανάλωση και κατ' επακόλουθο και η θερμοκρασία ? Αλλωστε έτσι συμβαίνει με τους περισσότερους κεντρικούς επεξεργαστές, όσο ποιο λίγα τα nm, τόσο ποιο μικρή κατανάλωση και θερμοκρασία....


Ισχύει αυτό, αλλά όχι με ένα απλό die shrink... οι «διαρροές» (leakage) και οι «παρεμβολές» από γειτονικά transistors (parasitic device capacitance) αυξάνονται όσο πέφτουν τα nm και γι' αυτό επιστρατεύονται διάφορες τεχνολογίες για την μείωση αυτών των φαινομένων.

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Eγώ γιατι όμως έχω την εντύπωση (εμπειρικά μιλώντας) ότι όσο μικραίνουν περιορίζετε η αντίσταση του ρεύματος, μειώνετε η κατανάλωση και κατ' επακόλουθο και η θερμοκρασία ? Αλλωστε έτσι συμβαίνει με τους περισσότερους κεντρικούς επεξεργαστές, όσο ποιο λίγα τα nm, τόσο ποιο μικρή κατανάλωση και θερμοκρασία....
> 
> 
> Ισχύει αυτό, αλλά όχι με ένα απλό die shrink... οι «διαρροές» (leakage) και οι «παρεμβολές» από γειτονικά transistors (parasitic device capacitance) αυξάνονται όσο πέφτουν τα nm και γι' αυτό επιστρατεύονται διάφορες τεχνολογίες για την μείωση αυτών των φαινομένων.


Από όσο ξέρω η μείωση της τάσης είναι αυτή που ουσιαστικά ρίχνει την κατανάλωση.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Η οποία είναι επακόλουθο της μείωσης των αποστάσεων ?

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Και αυτή, αλλά όχι μόνο αυτή.  :: 

http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/57271 ... ption.html




> The power consumption by the CPU 1 is given by:
> 
> W=ΣE2 ×P×f×C (3)
> 
> where `W` denote a power consumption �Watt!, `E` a line voltage �Volt!, `P` a signal operation factor �instructions/clock!, `fCPCK ` a frequency �Hz! of the operation clock signal CPCK, and `C` a capacitance element �F! of the computer system.





> Η οποία είναι επακόλουθο της μείωσης των αποστάσεων ?


Όσο πέφτουν τα nm, πέφτει και η τάση.

Αν ξεπεράσεις (προς τα πάνω) τα όρια της τάσης ενός chip, επέρχεται electromigration..

----------


## vmanolis

> Από ότι φαίνεται είναι καλή λύση για *server μικρής κατανάλωσης*, . . .


Με τροφοδοτικό τι (αντίστοιχα) παίζει σαν διαθέσιμο άραγε;  ::  
Κάποιο 100-150Watt μήπως;  ::

----------


## PPZ

Σε 100% CPU load εχει καταναλωση 39W, θα σου ηταν υπεραρκετο ενα Pico PSU 60W...

----------


## pathfinder

> Σε 100% CPU load εχει καταναλωση 39W, θα σου ηταν υπεραρκετο ενα Pico PSU 60W...


60W θα φτασει μαζι με τον δισκο και την γενικη καταναλωση απο την μητρικη?

----------


## Themis Ap

39 Watt είναι η μέγιστη κατανάλωση του board αν κατάλαβα καλά.

Οπότε βάζεις χοντρικά και γύρω στα 10W έναν σκληρό δίσκο. Δεδομένου ότι δεν θα βρίσκεται και συνέχεια στο 100% load, μάλλον το 60άρι pico θα κάνει δουλειά. 

 ::

----------


## pathfinder

> 39 Watt είναι η μέγιστη κατανάλωση του board αν κατάλαβα καλά.
> 
> Οπότε βάζεις χοντρικά και γύρω στα 10W έναν σκληρό δίσκο. Δεδομένου ότι δεν θα βρίσκεται και συνέχεια στο 100% load, μάλλον το 60άρι pico θα κάνει δουλειά.


αν βαλεις και PCI πανω? ποσο να καψει 5-8 Watt? οποτε στα 60 watt pico psu φανταζομαι ειναι καλα.

----------


## Themis Ap

Ανάλογα.

Πχ αν βάλεις 4απλό pci/minipci νομίζω πάει γύρω στα 3W ανά interface...

Ανάλογα με τη χρήση πρέπει να δεις και με τι τροφοδοτικό θα παίξεις. Σίγουρη λύση μάλλον είναι το 80αρι pico...

----------


## pathfinder

Ναι και εγω αυτο πιστευω το 80αρι ειναι καλυτερα. 39Watt MB+10 HDD =49 W απο 80αρι εχουμε 31W ακομα να σηκωσει ...μια χαρα δηλαδη!

----------


## papashark

Λιγότερο από 1Watt για CM9 & R52.

Και αν αντί για δίσκος μπει μια CF, τότε τα 10Watt του δίσκου, πέφτουν σε λιγότερο από 1...

----------


## Themis Ap

Κάθε if που ενεργοποιώ μου προσθέτει 2W στην μέτρηση με βολταμπερόμετρο.

Εκτός της ίδιας της κάρτας καταναλώνει και ο τετραπλός.

4 interfaces σε μονούς αντάπτορες καταναλώνουν λιγότερο από 4 interfaces πάνω σε έναν τετραπλό από μετρήσεις με φτηνό βολταμπερόμετρο... Μου είχε κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση.

----------


## papashark

Mάλλον έχει δίκιο ο Themis Ap.

Λιγότερο από 1 Watt έχουν κατανάλωση σύμφωνα με τα specification οι κάρτες μόνες τους. Προφανώς μαζί με την κατανάλωση του adaptor, και του board, να χρειάζεσε 2Watt ανά κάρτα όπως είπε ο Θέμης.

----------


## Themis Ap

A να προσθέσω ότι ανοίγωντας και nstreme (αν μιλάμε φυσικά για Mikrotik) αψυχολόγητα μεν, πρακτικά δε, ο επεξεργαστής πιέζεται περισσότερο, καταναλώνοντας περισσότερο και ο ίδιος. 

Ανεβαίνει επομένως και γι αυτό η κατανάλωση (μετρήσεις σε celeron 2Ghz 478 - το router μου).

----------


## psp104

H αλήθεια είναι οτι γίνεται χαμός με τα νέα mini-καλούδια που βγήκαν.Ελπίζω σιγά-σιγά να τα περάσουν και σε desktop καταστάσεις,γιατί έχουμε ξεφύγει παρά τα λιγότερα Nm που βγαίνουν..
Σίγουρα θα κ'άνω συγκρίσεις μεταξύ των mini-itx που έχουν βγεί και κάποια θα τσιμπήσω!  ::  
Αν οργανώναμε και ομαδική (λέμε τώρα) ακόμη καλύτερα για την κοινότητά μας..

----------


## pathfinder

Ναι μια ομαδικη πιστευω θα ειναι καλο...καποιος?

----------


## bedazzled

> Αν οργανώναμε και ομαδική (λέμε τώρα) ακόμη καλύτερα για την κοινότητά μας..





> Ναι μια ομαδικη πιστευω θα ειναι καλο...καποιος?


*Γκουχ γκουχ*  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Το συγκεκριμένο m/b είναι πλέον άμεσα διαθέσιμο........////////...........

----------


## kasiharis

Παρεπιπτόντως υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει φορτώσει Mtik στο παραπάνω M/B ??

----------


## Themis Ap

Έχουμε κάποια αποτελέσματα για αυτό το board ως router?

----------


## harrylaos

Μια χαρα παιζει (με τον τετραπλο). Δοκιμασμενα πραγματα

----------


## PPZ

Ναι, και μια χαρα παιζει Mac OS X (εκτος onboard ethernet), ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΜΕΝΑ πραγματα  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

από overclocking πως πάει;

----------


## bedazzled

> από overclocking πως πάει;


Το overclocking είναι αντι-οικολογικό, non-*green* και συμβάλει στο φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου ...  ::

----------


## acoul

> Το overclocking είναι αντι-οικολογικό, non-*green* και συμβάλει στο φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου ...


η εντύπωση αυτή είναι λανθασμένη. η νέα τεχνολογία σε motherboard & CPUs φροντίζει να ελαχιστοποιήται η κατανάλωση όταν δεν την χρειάζεται ένα σύστημα. SpeedStep, Cool'n'Quiet.

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Το overclocking είναι αντι-οικολογικό, non-*green* και συμβάλει στο φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου ... 
> 
> 
> η εντύπωση αυτή είναι λανθασμένη. η νέα τεχνολογία σε motherboard & CPUs φροντίζει να ελαχιστοποιήται η κατανάλωση όταν δεν την χρειάζεται ένα σύστημα. SpeedStep, Cool'n'Quiet.


Σε ένα overclocked σύστημα απενεργοποιούνται αυτά τα features, γιατί δεν δουλεύουν σωστά ή καθόλου... εγώ θα έλεγα ένας Atom @ 1.6 GHz (πόσο μάλλον αν είναι dual-core) έχει αρκετή ισχύ για router/απλό desktop και δεν χρειάζεται O/C... εξ' άλλου έτσι δεν θα σε φτάνει η παθητική ψύξη πλέον..

----------


## PPZ

> εξ' άλλου έτσι δεν θα σε φτάνει η παθητική ψύξη πλέον..


 Δεν εχει παθητικη ψυξη.Εχει ανεμιστηρα επανω στην ψυκτρα  ::  






> από overclocking πως πάει;



Δεν παει καθολου.Δεν εχει καμια επιλογη στο bios.Ακομα και η μνημη ειναι αναγνωρισμενη σαν 533MHz, αντι για 667.Δλδ, ο'τι μνημη να βαλεις, θα τρεχει με ταχυτητα του fsb του επεξεργαστη.Εγω παντως ειμαι ευχαριστημενος.Με OS X παει πολυ καλυτερα απο τα Windows.Μη περιμενετε θαυματα απο αυτη την μητρικουλα, αλλα για κατεβαστηρη, η για ρουτερ, κανει μια χαρα.Ακομα και για απλο desktop (web-surfing, multimedia).Δεν θα παιζει HD, αλλα μια χαρα ειναι για DVD, η για DivX.Οριστε και μερικα screenshots απο την εγκατασταση...

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
>  εξ' άλλου έτσι δεν θα σε φτάνει η παθητική ψύξη πλέον..
> 
> 
> Δεν εχει παθητικη ψυξη.Εχει ανεμιστηρα επανω στην ψυκτρα


Η CPU έχει παθητική και το chipset έχει ενεργητική (fan) όπως λες.

Άρα άμα κάνεις overclock την CPU, δεν θα επαρκεί η παθητική ψύξη της...

----------


## acoul

> Άρα άμα κάνεις overclock την CPU, δεν θα επαρκεί η παθητική ψύξη της...


η mikrotik κάνει overclock στα embedded της χωρίς επιπλέον ψύξη βλέπε rb532a --> 400MHz, rb433ah --> 800MHz κλπ. ο atom ανήκει και αυτός στην κατηγορία των embeded CPU με TDP μόλις 4watt. το να μπει ένας ανεμιστήρας αν χρειαστεί στην ψύκτρα του CPU δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο.

----------


## PPZ

Και υπαρχει και υποδοχη (3-pin) για εξτρα ανεμιστηρα...

----------


## acoul

το bios μας τα χαλάει ... υπήρχουν κάποια εργαλεία που του ενεργοποιούν hidden features ...

----------


## PPZ

Ναι, ομως αν θελεις τετοια μητρικη και καλο overclocker, παρε την ιδια μητρικη απο την Gigabyte (εχει το eshop).Εχει κανονικο Award bios και μπορεις να το κανεις overclocking πανω απο 1.80GHz, δοκιμασμενα...

----------


## badge

> παρε την ιδια μητρικη απο την Gigabyte


Πέτρο, για αυτήν εδώ μιλάμε;

Επειδή αυτό τον καιρό σε συνεργασία με τον TheLaz ετοιμαζόμαστε να φτιάξουμε LCD Bartop Arcades τα οποία θα βασίζονται στον Atom, υπάρχει σοβαρή διαφορά ανάμεσα στις δύο motherboard? Από απόψεως επιδόσεων εννοώ.

----------


## TheLaz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PPZ
> 
> παρε την ιδια μητρικη απο την Gigabyte
> 
> 
> Πέτρο, για αυτήν εδώ μιλάμε;
> 
> Επειδή αυτό τον καιρό σε συνεργασία με τον TheLaz ετοιμαζόμαστε να φτιάξουμε LCD Bartop Arcades τα οποία θα βασίζονται στον Atom, υπάρχει σοβαρή διαφορά ανάμεσα στις δύο motherboard? Από απόψεως επιδόσεων εννοώ.


Νίκο, έχω πάρει ήδη το D945GCLF, το περιμένω σήμερα/αύριο. Με tinyxp πάνω δεν νομίζω να έχουμε θέμα..1.6 GHz είναι το άτιμο...
Για να παίξουμε ένα Bomb Jack ή ένα Bubble Trouble πρέπει να είναι super.

----------


## PPZ

Οχι, οχι τοσο σοβαρη, απλα Ιντελ μητρικη εχει το γνωστο bios που δεν σου επιτρεπει πολλα.Η αλλη εχει κανονικο Award bios και μπορεις να τη κανεις overclocking.Η Gigabyte παιζει σταθερα στα 1.83GHz , και εχει πανω-κατω 10% καλυτερη αποδοση απο τα στανταρ 1.6GHz.Εγω προσωπικα πιστευω οτι δεν θα κερδισεις και πολλα (και με διαφορα τιμης 15 ευρω οσο εχει η αλλη παιρνεις 1GB μνημη).Οποτε εγω πιστευω θα σου κανει και Ιντελ.Και με κανονικα XP, δεν χρειαζεται καν tiny.Εγω τα εβαλα και επαιζε αρκετα καλα.Και με SP3...


Να σου πω, πιος σου φτιαχνει το cabinet? ποσο κοστιζει? με ενδιαφερει και εμενα  ::

----------


## bedazzled

Δεδομένου ότι ο Atom:

1) υποστηρίζει SMT (HyperThreading) <-- πολλοί δεν το γνωρίζουν αυτό, δίνει ένα boost ~30%
2) θα βγει και σε dual-core (άρα 2 x 2 = 4 νήματα <-- 4 CPUs στον Task Manager)

πιστεύω ότι έχει αρκετή ισχύ για πολλά πράγματα (και για MAME) και δεν χρειάζεται overclocking (προσωπική άποψη).

----------


## badge

> Να σου πω, πιος σου φτιαχνει το cabinet? ποσο κοστιζει? με ενδιαφερει και εμενα


Software, frontend, wiring, controls και λοιπά εγώ. Ξυλεία, κοπή, κολλήσεις ο kenikef. Λοιπές αισθητικές επεμβάσεις και τροποποιήσεις στο σχέδιο ο TheLaz. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες λέμε να ανοίξουμε σχετικό thread όταν θα έχουμε επιτέλους κάτι stable and worthy στα χέρια μας, πιθανόν σε κανά μήνα.

Προσωπικά έχω τελειώσει ένα μεγάλο version όπως βλέπεις παρακάτω, αλλά αυτό δε μπορεί να μπει σε κάθε σπίτι. Ενώ ο Atom λόγω μεγέθους, και με ένα HDD 2,5 για παρέα θα είναι η ιδανική πλατφόρμα για αυτό που το θέλουμε  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PPZ
> 
> Να σου πω, πιος σου φτιαχνει το cabinet? ποσο κοστιζει? με ενδιαφερει και εμενα
> 
> 
> Software, frontend, wiring, controls και λοιπά εγώ. Ξυλεία, κοπή, κολλήσεις ο kenikef. Λοιπές αισθητικές επεμβάσεις και τροποποιήσεις στο σχέδιο ο TheLaz. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες λέμε να ανοίξουμε σχετικό thread όταν θα έχουμε επιτέλους κάτι stable and worthy στα χέρια μας, πιθανόν σε κανά μήνα.
> 
> Προσωπικά έχω τελειώσει ένα μεγάλο version όπως βλέπεις παρακάτω, αλλά αυτό δε μπορεί να μπει σε κάθε σπίτι. Ενώ ο Atom λόγω μεγέθους, και με ένα HDD 2,5 για παρέα θα είναι η ιδανική πλατφόρμα για αυτό που το θέλουμε



Aπλά θεϊκό... 

Σε αναμονή λεπτομεριών  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Αυτό το άτιμο το κατσαβίδι, πάντα τυχαίνει να βρίσκεται εκεί που δεν το σπέρνουν...  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Δεδομένου ότι ο Atom:
> 
> 1) υποστηρίζει SMT (HyperThreading) <-- πολλοί δεν το γνωρίζουν αυτό, δίνει ένα boost ~30%
> 2) θα βγει και σε dual-core (άρα 2 x 2 = 4 νήματα <-- 4 CPUs στον Task Manager)
> 
> πιστεύω ότι έχει αρκετή ισχύ για πολλά πράγματα (και για MAME) και δεν χρειάζεται overclocking (προσωπική άποψη).


το HT είναι ψιλομούφα και δεν αποδίδει πάντα και ο διπύρινος ο HT δεν βγάζει 4 cores αλλά δύο (εκτός και εάν δεν είναι HT ή δε γίνεται ένας διπύρινος να είναι HT+HT)

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Δεδομένου ότι ο Atom:
> 
> 1) υποστηρίζει SMT (HyperThreading) <-- πολλοί δεν το γνωρίζουν αυτό, δίνει ένα boost ~30%
> 2) θα βγει και σε dual-core (άρα 2 x 2 = 4 νήματα <-- 4 CPUs στον Task Manager)
> 
> πιστεύω ότι έχει αρκετή ισχύ για πολλά πράγματα (και για MAME) και δεν χρειάζεται overclocking (προσωπική άποψη).
> 
> ...


Ορθόν ότι SMT < SMP
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι μούφα, θα επιστρέψει και στους Nehalem το HT (άλλο αν δημιουργούνται αρνητικοί συνειρμοί με τους Prescott  :: )




> και δεν αποδίδει πάντα


Αποδίδει σε πολυνηματικές εφαρμογές.




> και ο διπύρινος ο HT δεν βγάζει 4 cores αλλά δύο (εκτός και εάν δεν είναι HT ή δε γίνεται ένας διπύρινος να είναι HT+HT)


Μάλλον δεν έγινα κατανοητός.
Διπύρηνος είναι, αλλά σε κάθε λειτουργικό, είτε Windows, είτε Linux, θα εμφανίζει 4 λογικά CPUs.

Για του λόγου το αληθές:
http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?optio ... &Itemid=35
http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2008/08/22 ... lips-out/1




> The Atom 330, as it’ll be known, hasn’t been given an official clockspeed yet, but we expect the dual-core processor to run at 1.6GHz. HyperThreading technology will, of course, be enabled too, *which means a total of four threads will be available on the two physical cores.*





> The CPU and *its two cores support four threads*

----------


## Neuro

> [...] πολλοί δεν το γνωρίζουν αυτό, δίνει ένα boost ~30% [...]
> 
> [...]Αποδίδει σε πολυνηματικές εφαρμογές. [...]


Αυτό το ~30% είναι αρκετά οπτιμιστικό. Δεν αρκεί να έχεις ένα SMP enabled OS, πρέπει και ο scheduler να ξέρει ποιες είναι οι physical και ποιες οι logical CPUs για να κάνει καλύτερη διαχείριση, διαφορετικά μπορεί να δεις άνετα και overall slowdown αντί για speedup. Σε πολυνηματικές εφαρμογές μπορεί να έχεις speedup στην ίδια την εφαρμογή αλλά, μπορεί να αποδώσει σε κάθε σύστημα που τρέχει πάνω από ένα process, καθώς εκμεταλλεύεται τις περιπτώσεις που ένα process κάνει stall.

----------


## gRooV

το έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος σαν router μαζί με 4πλό να μας εντυπώσεις; μήπως λόγω της χαμηλής κατανάλωσης που έχει μπορεί να συγκριθεί με rb/alix; (βέβαια έχει την διπλάσια κατανάλωση από δαύτα αλλά τον τριπλάσιο επεξεργαστή)

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> και ο διπύρινος ο HT δεν βγάζει 4 cores αλλά δύο (εκτός και εάν δεν είναι HT ή δε γίνεται ένας διπύρινος να είναι HT+HT)
> 
> 
> Μάλλον δεν έγινα κατανοητός.
> Διπύρηνος είναι, αλλά σε κάθε λειτουργικό, είτε Windows, είτε Linux, θα εμφανίζει 4 λογικά CPUs.
> 
> Για του λόγου το αληθές:
> ...


εγώ λογικά στη φωτογραφία βλέπω 4 κουτάκια
ενώ όταν εκκινεί το Slackware βγάζει 4 πιγκουινάκια
εκτός και εάν το Q6600 δεν HT (θα προτιμούσα να μην...)

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> ...


Ο Core2Quad δεν είναι HT, έχει 4 cores, άρα πάλι 4 νήματα.  ::

----------


## PC-KILLER

> το έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος σαν router μαζί με 4πλό να μας εντυπώσεις; μήπως λόγω της χαμηλής κατανάλωσης που έχει μπορεί να συγκριθεί με rb/alix; (βέβαια έχει την διπλάσια κατανάλωση από δαύτα αλλά τον τριπλάσιο επεξεργαστή)


Ναι και παίζει μια χαρα. Τα irq μοίρασε μια χαρα απλά λαλαει λίγο με το Xen πακέτο. Όταν είναι εγκατεστημένο το xen δεν βλέπει την Ethernet.  ::  lol
Και φυσικά για να δει Ethernet θελει v.3x . Αυτά στο Intel D945GCLF atom 220

----------


## acoul

για δώσε τα:


```
cat /proc/version
cat /proc/interrupts
cat /proc/cpuinfo
dmidecode
```

----------


## PIT

Παιδια pico PSU για αυτο που μπορω να βρω? 
Σε αναζητηση στο google μου βγαζει ολα σαν και αυτο http://www.mini-box.com/picoPSU-80

----------


## PC-KILLER

> για δώσε τα:
> 
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/version
> cat /proc/interrupts
> cat /proc/cpuinfo
> dmidecode
> ```


παω τωρα βαλω ταρατσα  ::

----------


## geosid

μια χαρα μηχανακι φαινεται , καλοριζικο μαγκα.

----------


## TheLaz

Αυτό το 4πινο 12V μου την δίνει... ::   ::  
Παίζει πουθενά στο Ελλαδιστάν κανένα molex->P4-12V ανταπτόρι ?
Δεν θέλω να σφάξω κανένα παλιό τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## Valis

Πες στο Service να σου φτιάξει ένα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## TheLaz

Λυπάμαι το σφάξιμο...ποτέ δεν ξέρεις που μπορεί να χρειαστεί..
Αλλά μάλλον αυτό θα κάνω.

----------


## nc

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 0292094015

----------


## gRooV

δεν ξέρω τι φταίει αλλά δεν φαίνεται να παίζει καλά... τα συμπτώματα...
μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί ένα δεύτερο λινκ και αρχίσει να περνάει κίνηση, το μηχάνημα φαίνεται να γονατίζει... η cpu παίζει στο 15% αλλά τα pings με τα απέναντι λινκ περνάνε σε 3ψήφια νούμερα από 1ms.
παίζει με 3.14, μήπως πρέπει να απενεργοποιήσω το hypertheating? το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει άλλος σαν ρούτερ να μου πει πως παίζει?

----------


## papashark

> δεν ξέρω τι φταίει αλλά δεν φαίνεται να παίζει καλά... τα συμπτώματα...
> μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί ένα δεύτερο λινκ και αρχίσει να περνάει κίνηση, το μηχάνημα φαίνεται να γονατίζει... η cpu παίζει στο 15% αλλά τα pings με τα απέναντι λινκ περνάνε σε 3ψήφια νούμερα από 1ms.
> παίζει με 3.14, μήπως πρέπει να απενεργοποιήσω το hypertheating? το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει άλλος σαν ρούτερ να μου πει πως παίζει?


Αμα δεν σηκώνει cpu Load, τότε δεν φταίει μάλλον η μητρική. Μήπως παρεμβάλει η μια κάρτα την άλλη ? Μήπως έχεις κάνεις μια χοντράρα με τις ΙΡς ? (την είχα πατήσει και είχα ίδιο subnet σε 2 διαφορετικά ρούτερς στο ίδιο AS, η κόλαση η ίδια...

----------


## gRooV

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gRooV
> 
> δεν ξέρω τι φταίει αλλά δεν φαίνεται να παίζει καλά... τα συμπτώματα...
> μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί ένα δεύτερο λινκ και αρχίσει να περνάει κίνηση, το μηχάνημα φαίνεται να γονατίζει... η cpu παίζει στο 15% αλλά τα pings με τα απέναντι λινκ περνάνε σε 3ψήφια νούμερα από 1ms.
> παίζει με 3.14, μήπως πρέπει να απενεργοποιήσω το hypertheating? το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει άλλος σαν ρούτερ να μου πει πως παίζει?
> 
> 
> Αμα δεν σηκώνει cpu Load, τότε δεν φταίει μάλλον η μητρική. Μήπως παρεμβάλει η μια κάρτα την άλλη ? Μήπως έχεις κάνεις μια χοντράρα με τις ΙΡς ? (την είχα πατήσει και είχα ίδιο subnet σε 2 διαφορετικά ρούτερς στο ίδιο AS, η κόλαση η ίδια...



Δεν μπορεί να παρεμβάλλονται και οι 4 κάρτες!! Τα ίδια ακριβώς (κάρτες,ip) είχα στον προηγούμενο ρούτερ.
Με το που ανοίξω ένα δεύτερο λινκ τότε τα ούτε στο bwtest δεν περνάνε πάνω από 4mbit. Με ένα λινκ πιάνω άνετα τα 40.

μήπως παίζει κάτι με το hypertheating ή xen πακέτο?

----------


## spirosco

Αν δεν ειναι αλληλοπαρεμβολες τοτε σου μενει το irq sharing.
Δοκιμασε να κανεις ενα clear το bios και επανατοποθετησε τις καρτες ισως και με διαφορετικη σειρα πανω στον τετραπλο.
Ειναι λιγο πακισταν σολουσιον αυτο αλλα μπορει και να παιξει.

----------


## gRooV

Εκανα reset το bios αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι, έπαιξα με συχνότητες και modes. Καμία τύχη!! Με δύο λινκ ενεργοποιημένα και με bwtest να τρέχει στα 10-12mbit τα pings είναι 400ms+ έως packet loss. αύριο θα βγάλω κάποιες κάρτες να δω αν αλλάξει τπτ.  ::  
τσάμπα τα λεφτά και ο χρόνος!!  ::

----------


## PIT

Παιδια το συγκεκριμενο boardακι θα φτανει να παιζει ταινιες HD με 2GB RAM συνδεδεμενο με μια 32"αρα?? 
'Η να καταφυγω σε καμια αλλη λυση ωστε να μην εχω κοληματα?

----------


## Themis Ap

> Παιδια το συγκεκριμενο boardακι θα φτανει να παιζει ταινιες HD με 2GB RAM συνδεδεμενο με μια 32"αρα?? 
> 'Η να καταφυγω σε καμια αλλη λυση ωστε να μην εχω κοληματα?



Φίλε ψάξε στο http://www.silentpcreview.com/forums/ , για την μητρικούλα. Έχει τα πάντα αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τι λένε ακριβώς για HD. Οριακά μπορεί, αλλά δεν θα το συνιστούσα...

----------


## PIT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> Παιδια το συγκεκριμενο boardακι θα φτανει να παιζει ταινιες HD με 2GB RAM συνδεδεμενο με μια 32"αρα?? 
> 'Η να καταφυγω σε καμια αλλη λυση ωστε να μην εχω κοληματα?
> 
> 
> 
> Φίλε ψάξε στο http://www.silentpcreview.com/forums/ , για την μητρικούλα. Έχει τα πάντα αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τι λένε ακριβώς για HD. Οριακά μπορεί, αλλά δεν θα το συνιστούσα...


OK tnx. Θα το κοιταξω Θεμη!  ::

----------


## PPZ

> Παιδια το συγκεκριμενο boardακι θα φτανει να παιζει ταινιες HD με 2GB RAM συνδεδεμενο με μια 32"αρα?? 
> 'Η να καταφυγω σε καμια αλλη λυση ωστε να μην εχω κοληματα?


 Δεν θα σου παιξει Full HD.Εχει να κανει με την καρτα γραφικων (onboard GMA950) και οχι με μνημη.720p μπορει να παιξει, αλλα δεν το δοκιμασα να σου πω την αληθεια...

----------

